# outdoor grow # 4



## MARY-JANE (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello my friends, my husband and I have decided to do our 4th outdoor grow. We put the plants in the ground June 7th. Five of them are Med plants and 1 Ultra plant. We think the Ultra plant has sum kind of purple in it or from one of the Purple family. But the Med is more of a potent plant like G-13, very resinous Don't get us wrong, the Ultra is very good also. They both give u a couch lock and head high. The plants are a month and 3 days old. They are doing pretty good. Harvest time is around the end of September right before the rain comes in. Tell us what ya'll think?



****Trying to re-size, Will post soon.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally got it......


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking good very tight nodes. My back yard get's limited sun so I get a lot of stretch


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2012)

you sure those are yours *Mary*?...:giggle:  just poking girl..they look nice and healthy  mojo for the girls


take care and be safe


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 11, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you sure those are yours *Mary*?...:giggle:  just poking girl..they look nice and healthy  mojo for the girls
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


 

LOL.... yep they are learned my lesson never again lable all pics. Thanks 4u2smoke!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 20, 2012)

Well my husband and I thought we would give ya'll an update on how the girl's are doing. These pictures is a few days after pruning and bending. We was wondering can we bend them again? We are putting up new pics of the garden today. We are trying out super cropping. We have bend them once and we wanted too know if we can bend them again before they go into flower?


----------



## mrj567 (Jul 20, 2012)

You can bend them as many times as you'd like. Although I would only do a few bends each time, as each bend adds stress.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I said I was going to give an update for what is going on. :icon_smile:  The girls's have been in ground for 44 day's. I have been talking with my husband about trying some compost tea for the girls and see how they get. And yes, I have been doing a lot of research on the web and think I might have a mix that just work waiting to try it. Been on the organic side of things for awhile now. Much better smoke and taste.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

Enjoy....:icon_smile:


----------



## Lobstah (Jul 22, 2012)

those look real nice,   great work,      keep the pics rolling    could you give an idea about the tea recipe,  been looking into that am not to sure got to read more about it,    thanks


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

Lobstah said:
			
		

> those look real nice,   great work,      keep the pics rolling    could you give an idea about the tea recipe,  been looking into that am not to sure got to read more about it,    thanks



Well not to sure what I'm going to use, but did pick up a few items yesterday from the nursery. I went to get one thing and came out with some other items as well. Black Gold worm casting and Dr. Earth Bat Guano. I also thought about getting some chicken manure too. I have read about them in some tea recipes.

I already have some Molasses and fish juice. So maybe if I mix everything together I might get something really good. Trying to get a really good harvest this year. I have had good ones, but now I wont to combine some of my old technique with some new ones I have learned.


----------



## Capone (Jul 23, 2012)

growing strong, I see. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lobstah (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks Mary ,  im gonah pull up my milk crate and watch from here,  im gonah keep an eye on the tea see how it works,    green tea mojo to ya    plants do look awesome


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2012)

Square Foot Gardening taking to new levels.  Looks great Mary, I am signed up and looking for some shade to park my lawn chair.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 23, 2012)

Your ladies are lookin just beautiful, MARYJANE. Keep up the awesome job.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 23, 2012)

I would like to say thank ya'll for the great advice and please stay pull up an chair, crate or what ever and stay awhile.:icon_smile:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

I would forget the chicken manure *Mary* unless you going to make a super soil and let it cook til next yr. IME unless the chicken manure is 3 or 4 yrs old it's too hot for mj


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2012)

Your girls are looking quite happy.  I am quite jealous of you that have beautiful outdoor gardens like this.

I like this tea recipe that Ozzy posted in Driftng's tea thread.  Anyone doing organics will have most of this on their shelves or they are readily available. 

5 Gal Dechlorinated water(I dont check or pay attention to PH)
5 TBL(tablespoon) Blackstrap Molasses
2 Cups worm casting
1 Cup compost
5 TBL Epson Salts
5 TBL Blood meal
5 TBL Bone meal

Brew for 48 hrs in a aeration bucket(air stone in a bucket) the more air the better.Then strain before mixing or using. Then mix 50/50 with plain dechlorinated water and water your plants. For a treat for my ladies I Use 25%Tea/75% plain dechlorinated water as a folier spray.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 23, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I would forget the chicken manure *Mary* unless you going to make a super soil and let it cook til next yr. IME unless the chicken manure is 3 or 4 yrs old it's too hot for mj



Well thank you for the input. The manure that I was thinking of getting is from a store like wal-mart, I seen that they have some for $2.00. Never did a tea before just been doing a lot of reading though.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 23, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your girls are looking quite happy.  I am quite jealous of you that have beautiful outdoor gardens like this.
> 
> I like this tea recipe that Ozzy posted in Driftng's tea thread.  Anyone doing organics will have most of this on their shelves or they are readily available.
> 
> ...



I guess I will go and check out that thread if I can find it and see what it be. Looking for flowering tea for now and will work my way back to the veg. tea's. Thank you THG for your input. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Well thank you for the input. The manure that I was thinking of getting is from a store like wal-mart, I seen that they have some for $2.00. Never did a tea before just been doing a lot of reading though.



that was where I got the chicken manure from. IMO it needs to be broken down by the microbes more for it to be a better amendment for MJ.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanx Ozzydiodude, Well wont be buying that.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 24, 2012)

Well the other day when my husband and I were checking out our ladies, we notices gnats in our garden soil. Did a little reading and went out and bought some Organic Diatemaecous Earth and placed it as it said. Haven't watered the ladies in about 4days and still see them. I have did some reading here at this page http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57949&highlight=Diatemaecous+earth
And all that is being said to water from the bottum but how are you too water from the bottum when you are growing outdoors??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

watering from the bottom is only for container growing. When in soil a top dressing of DE is about the best you can do


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 24, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> watering from the bottom is only for container growing. When in soil a top dressing of DE is about the best you can do


 
So just continue to water as normal then


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

yes when growing outside we rely on mother nature and all the other bug to help keep the bad bugs in check a hole lot


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 26, 2012)

Well thought I would go outside and check out the ladies this evening and long and behold found some strange things going on.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Lobstah (Jul 28, 2012)

that spider is quit unique    the ladies starting to flower or preparing to   iv been reading ozzydiodudes thread in the organic growing  on earth juice and am going to change over to that next grow and not deal with teas for right now. its a real eye opener an a great read    thought id mention that to ya Mary...
the ladies look real good


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2012)

Looking lovely Mary-Jane.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 28, 2012)

So started out using Diatomaceous Earth and not too much was happening. So my husband was going through some of our products we have laying around on the shelf and found this All season spray oil that we forgot all about. My husband went out and sprayed the soil and like magic they died on contact.

We really consider that you use the all season spray oil. It is organic so it won't hurt the plants at all. its better than neem oil because it kills all pest and u don't have too spray them but once a month. Its cheap and have amazing results!

:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 28, 2012)

all six girl's, it has almost been two months since they have been placed in the ground.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 4, 2012)

Computer is down but will be posting pics. when I get a chance.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 6, 2012)

looking good *Mary*...what ya going to do when they reach the top of the fence?...


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 8, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looking good *Mary*...what ya going to do when they reach the top of the fence?...


 
:watchplant: :icon_smile: :farm: :48: lol...... My friends shall be cool with it. Been living next to them for many moons now.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is the pics of Med and Ultra. New pics coming soon. But after we had fungus gnats and tried that d earth powder which didn't work. We found this Bayer advance treatment that kills all bugs, topsoil or within the soil. It worked less than 24 hour and plus it's rainproof after 1 hour. We found this too be very effective. It did not burn the plant at all plus it gave it nutrients. Now we don't have anymore fungus gnats at all. The plants are very healthy. We highly recommend this product too all growers who are growing outside if you are having problems with pest. We also recommend that you use organic neem oil every 14 days. Even if u don't have a problem at all. It's better safe then sorry any day. But our girls is growing good. It's not stretching cause it gets light all day til dark. The nodes are close together and we think this is our best grow yet. :icon_smile: Let us know what ya'll think?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2012)

looking good MAry...keep M Green


----------



## MARY-JANE (Aug 26, 2012)

:icon_smile: 
Been sitting back watching the girls go wild. Flowering right on time smelling real good. Thinking to myself What a mighty fine JOB Hubby and I have done. Looking to get something real nice out of this harvest, maybe a pound or two per girl :hubba: . 

I hope ya'll is enjoying this grow year for we are. Suppose to get rain next week but we shall see. But getting ready for this September weather any way though. Well we are going to set back and enjoy the grow. Hope ya'll do the same.:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 6, 2012)

Well is has been about two weeks or so since I have put up any post. Been very busy checking out ya'll post and playing around the house...lol. Ya the ladies is looking real good from my point of view. The Ultra is looking really nice heavy resin will be a nice stash :hubba: . Nodes are real close. Full sun all the time for now, weather is holding up. Let hope the sun keep coming :icon_smile:  my way for the rest of September. Well I hope ya'll enjoy the flicks.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 6, 2012)

Some more juice for my friends :icon_smile: .....Please feel free to let me know what ya'll think. Good or bad it's all good to me we live to learn.


----------



## Lobstah (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW     those look great
       should have awesome harvest....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2012)

maybe want a small fan in there mary....help keep air movement...just my thaughts...looks wonderfull


take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud (Sep 6, 2012)

I love seeing those Kolas stretch.  You are doing an AWEsome job there Mary and husband.

Are you still spraying Neem?  I have heard it gives bud a bad taste when used while in flower.  FYI.  I think I read that here somewhere.

*Your corner of the world is looking great*.  I sure like the covers you have there.  Gives me something to think on when we go to raised beds.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 6, 2012)

looks real nice,but some pics, look kinda yellow. maybe my eyes,nice job


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 6, 2012)

Well 4u2smoke the ladies are doing wonderful, I just might try to put up a fan when I get a chance.

TCBud We are having the best time right know.

Newbietoo, not much yellowing over this way maybe the lighting from the sun.

:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah  only reason I say Is I see you close the ends of that hoop house..and this will trap the Humidity in ther...and I agree with tcbud on the neem..is why I dont like to use anymore...but neem can be used uptill 4th week flower IMO..


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 6, 2012)

We are not using neem oil at all at this time. We also have the sides tied up on the ends so it is getting lots of breeze when the wind blow. But we will be placing the fan in their soon to get ready for the bad weather when is comes, gotta be prepared early around our neck of the woods.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 12, 2012)

Well the ladies is looking finer then ever. Ultra is so resinnated. Makes my mouth water. Anticipating the day she will be ready, Hopefully around the end of this month.  Sweet scent, nice and sticky too. And for the Meds they are looking wonderful. Smelling good too. Starting to get real resinnated too.Think that I might have some really fat colas this year. Also thinking the Meds should be ready around October or so. Tell us what ya'll think.:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 12, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful................. ah.....  Beautiful


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello fellow MJ grower's. We took these pictures today. As you can see that the Ultra increased in bud size within 5 days. Also you can see that the Med increased in bud size within 5 days. We gave it double the doze in nutes for a week straight, also it was mixed with molasses. Tell us what do ya'll think?:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 15, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 18, 2012)

wicked frosty ultra-where did you get seeds??is this your favorite??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

very nice Mary...I want too be your nieghbor....but I dont care for Keystone BEER



take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2012)

That ULTRA is Mad Covered in Trichs!  Dang a rang a ding dong!

Is that comment enough.....no?

*OMG, LOOK AT THOSE HUGE KOLA'S!*

You both should be so proud of yourselves.  Beautiful Garden.

I'm gonna double dose my girls this week!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 18, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> wicked frosty ultra-where did you get seeds??is this your favorite??



Well the Ultra was a gift from my husbands cousin. 

4u2smoke...Keystone is good, it is made by Coors.


tcbud....The kolas is looking so good as the days go by. Gotta go look morning and night. Double dose your girl it really does work for they like that. Along with molasses.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

Well Then.....

Rocky HIGH drink M up


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 20, 2012)

Well the Ultra is looking really good. Buds is nice and fat,and heavy resin with a purple tint. Makes our mouth water. The Med's are doing real good too. They have *very fat colas*, and starting to get nice and resin too. When we get up in the morning and go out to take one of our daily looks, we get blasted in the face with the sweet aromas  Oh how we love this :hubba: !

:icon_smile: 

My Husband and I also put up two small fan's, one on each end to keep the air flowing. To keep the humidity down. We have also been thinking about putting  up two more fan's. What do ya'll think about that? 

The weather has been o.k. for this time of year. Looking to be having mid 70* temps. It's been looking a little grey around here but that is typical Oregon weather for you. But so far no rain in the forecast. I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 22, 2012)

:icon_smile:  Well I see alot of people is starting to chop they ladies down, We still got a ways to go over this way. The end of October for us this way waiting patiently for the big day. But until then. Oh and I will keep ya posted as this nice weather likes to change at any given minute. My friends up north know what I'm talking bout. Be safe and keep your ladies grounded.....


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 22, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello fellow MP grower's. We came into a problem with our Ultra. We have been battling with powder mold on the Ultra plant. We didn't notice til this morning that the Ultra had a bad case of spider mites. We been spaying her with neem oil too keep the powder mold off but it keep getting worse as the temp dropped. She only had a few weeks left so we think we did good besides the powder mold and the spider mites problem.We are posting pictures later of the harvest of the Ultra. The Med plants are not infected with powder mold or spider mites but we are keeping a close eye on them. We hate that it had too be cut down but better now before it was way too late. So we are happy with the results and we hope you are too.:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

allthough neem works okay for mites...I dont think it does anything to PM...I use "green cure"  works great..it changes the PH in the PM  and kills it....you can see it work over night.  sorry ya had to take one early...what was the trichs at *Marry*?   Garden looks great


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 24, 2012)

Well here are the pictures of the Ultra after harvest. We hope ya'll enjoy as well as we. Can't wait too smoke her. The trichomes was turning a milky white too almost amber. So we think we harvested her at a good time. She only had about a week n a half left so we did pretty good. We are happy with it and i hope ya'll are too. Enjoy.:icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 24, 2012)

DAMN! i want ULTRAS! next year, top of my list.don't think i could have trimmed those tric FULL leaves though...DAMN!  congrats..DAMN!


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 24, 2012)

We use all of our girl's! (Buds) Flower, leaves and trimmings.


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 25, 2012)

hash or brownies???


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 25, 2012)

Both, Whatever we feel as though we both want at the time. Me and my husband is both OMMP (patients) :vapleaf:  so it is all well needed.


----------



## notaburnout (Sep 25, 2012)

Good job!! I'm drooling


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2012)

Looks good Mary! :aok:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 1, 2012)

Well we are back with more pictures. Notice how the bud's has increased over in a week. As you all can see that we have full arms and no pop corn buds. We gave them their last double dose of nutes and then we just gave them water for a week. We just gave them a big dose of molasses this morning hoping too hardening the buds a little bit more. But other than that they are looking real good. Hoping too have a few more weeks of good sunshine. Tell us what do ya'll think?:icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 2, 2012)

do you know where i could find some ULTRA seeds bud????


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

Real nice crop -- congrats on your success...

Peace


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 2, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> do you know where i could find some ULTRA seeds bud????



No but we got the Ultra plant from our cousin. We have had the Ultra plant for awhile now. It's almost been a year. We learn that it is a nute freak, especially for nitro. We also learnt that it prone too powder mold. So we use neem oil and baking soda and water too turn the ph around so it won't get powder mold. We also notice that it is a plant that gets real resinous and she give u a head and body high. She is great for pain and the munchies :icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 2, 2012)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> No but we got the Ultra plant from our cousin. We have had the Ultra plant for awhile now. It's almost been a year. We learn that it is a nute freak, especially for nitro. We also learnt that it prone too powder mold. So we use neem oil and baking soda and water too turn the ph around so it won't get powder mold. We also notice that it is a plant that gets real resinous and she give u a head and body high. She is great for pain and the munchies :icon_smile:


I LOVE  the trics,but lil nervous on powder mold.

Would you go w/ ultra again,or another, TOP of your lineup ??????


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 2, 2012)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> No but we got the Ultra plant from our cousin. We have had the Ultra plant for awhile now. It's almost been a year. We learn that it is a nute freak, especially for nitro. We also learnt that it prone too powder mold. So we use neem oil and baking soda and water too turn the ph around so it won't get powder mold. We also notice that it is a plant that gets real resinous and she give u a head and body high. She is great for pain and the munchies :icon_smile:


 
Searched and found  L A ULTRA ; a cross of Mk ultra +la confidential... 
 This is a RESIN SEEDS strongest strain, 80% indica, 23%thc VERY impressed w/ x-tra sugary tricks.
Anyone have experience w/ this strain??? May be my 1st choice  "2013"


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 2, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> I LOVE  the trics,but lil nervous on powder mold.
> 
> Would you go w/ ultra again,or another, TOP of your lineup ??????




Yes we will do Ultra again because its one of our the strongest strains along with Meds and the Afgooey and Blue Dream strains. We don't worry about the powder mold cause it can be stopped. But this strain is one the most wanted strains. We have people wanting clones of this strain because it gives you a super high and plus like we said before, its good for pain and late night smoke. It's smooth and taste wonderful. You instantly get high once you hit it. So we would say yes to this Ultra strain and it is our top of the line strain. We suggest this strain too people  who can really handle the high. We suggest that if you do get this strain do not try too hit this strain hard cause it will make you cough your lungs up......


:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 3, 2012)

Well about three months ago when I noticed this really weird leaf and really didn't think much of it. but I noticed it about two weeks ago and was planning on taking pick but remembered today  > So what do ya'll think of it?


My husband and I have been having this strain around for a very long time now. Clone after clone and a lot of them, and this has never happened. :shocked: Oh so weird.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 3, 2012)

had that happen on a couple strains outside last year. 
grow looks good, good job  

peace eace:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2012)

Getting so close to the finish, I must say you guys have some of the nicest outdoor I have ever seen.

Thanks for sharing your journal with us.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 6, 2012)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Getting so close to the finish, I must say you guys have some of the nicest outdoor I have ever seen.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your journal with us.



I'm glade you enjoy our garden *TCBud*, Compared to our first grow we have came along ways. We have learned many new things over the years. Growing organic is time con-summing but it is worth the time you put into it. We have learned alot about GO such as the different dry meals and what they do to help nourish the plant. My husband and I enjoy the fruits of our labors and we are awarded well in the end as you can see. We hope to get it down pack for indoors, for winter it will be here soon. 

Will be posting some updated pics soon. Going to try and see if they are cloudy or not. Looking so good right know.

:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello fellow growers, we are coming to an close on this years garden. It is getting to that time of year where the weather gets gray. Ya'll know bout the rain and frost cold nights and no sun in the sky, nothing but rain.

We would like to thank ya'll for coming by and giving us ya'll advise. Watching the babies turn too young ladies and blossom into women. We have been watching a lot of garden around the world and here in our town. My husband and I feel as though we have one of the best gardens out there. {Not to brag or anything like that;} that is just our opinion. I love to watch the bigger garden's though and wish that one day we can have it like that. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Fabulous job.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 9, 2012)

We woke up this morning and went outside too check on the plants and we notice bud mold on sum off the lower branches. So we thought too ourselves that maybe it's time too harvest. Pictures of the harvest will be up later on today. We hope you all enjoy this harvest this year.....:icon_smile:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 9, 2012)

:hubba: Well here it is ya'll! Our final results! As we said this morning, that we went outside to check on the ladies! We notice something really strange. As we went too check the plant, we saw that the lower branches had bud mold but not the top branches. So we figure since it's that time of the month and plus we checked the weather, we have a 4-5 days of rain ahead of us. The rain will be starting Friday and well on into Monday. So we harvest anyways cause we didn't won't too take the risk of losing a whole crop cause we have worked so hard too get them where they are at now. We hated too chop them down but it was really fun for us too see a very and we do mean a very nice harvest outdoors this year. We blow the chicken house up.....hahaha :icon_smile: 

We really hope you all enjoy this harvest with us this year. We have more to come. We have pulled up our chairs and grabbed a bottle of wine and we toast too the most wonderful harvest ever......Join us on our harvest, we have enough wine around for everyone too toast..........hahahaha :icon_smile: 


:holysheep:


----------

